# Hair change?



## Katie (Jun 14, 2008)

I've been taking levothyroxine for 2 years now following my RAI. My dose was decreased slightly in May. Over the summer my hair turned curly. Could it be from the dosage change???


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I have never heard of this. Have you changed shampoos or rises?

It just might be thyroid for it just does crazy things to us for no rhyme or reason. In the begging my hair grew faster although it has slowed down now.

Beats me!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

My hair used to be wavy and curl under nicely. Since I was diagnosed with Graves this past year, it has gone poker straight. Can't make it curl if I try.
I have lost a lot of hair, and my color has changed. It was a rich auburn last year, now it is dull brown and going grey with some scraggly whit hairs thrown in. Perhaps it's may age-33, but it all started changing with my thyroid.


----------



## Katie (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! I guess it's not related. I figured it was a long shot anyway


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

My hair used to be board straight and now is very very wavy. This started happening when I was 26 years old and now that I am 41, I don't even hardly remember it being straight except for pictures. I also know that the grey really started coming in crazy bad about 5 years ago when my thyroid attacks started become a daily occurance and were really bad ones.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

My hair has become more wavy over the years, and my sister, who is 7 years older than I am and does not have thyroid disease, experienced the same thing. She calls it the "hormone perm".

Renee


----------



## Katie (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's ideas.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Hormone perm? LOL Good description.

There are a zillion things that can make hair texture and behavior change. Unfair to blame the thyroid.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have experienced ALOT of hair changes since having thyroid disease. It was one of the major symtoms I had to clue me in something was wrong with my health. I often use the condition of my hair to 'gauge' how well I am really doing


----------



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

My hair used to be wavy on the bottom layer but now they are all straight. My hair color is actually getting darker. From a medium blond to dark brown hair. My mom said that her hair changed colors after she had kids so I think that it could be hormone related and also changes as you get older.


----------

